# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  March 2018 Challenge: The War of Olheim Stotbir

## Greg

Again, I've not had much time for the Guild recently, but I couldn't resist jumping in another challenge. 

I'm going digital this time though. Here's a super rough first draft outlining the layout.



Essentially one main map, with insets depicting closer sections where key battles take place.

----------


## kacey

This looks really promising Greg. I'm loving the layout so far, this coastal shape is awesome and the title is placed just perfectly... Will be watching for updates.

----------


## Greg

Thanks Kacey!

I got a little carried away and decided to shift the composition around in the end, so here's a bit more of a proper WIP. I can always shift things around again if you think the super rough layout was better.  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###


This piece is definitely going to be heavily inspired by Max, but then he has such a broad spectrum, it's hard not to be!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Wow, this is already looking amazing, Greg! I'm really looking forward to seeing how you'll depict the battles (:

----------


## aeshnidae

Loving this layout and concept!

----------


## nopkin

Wow! Can't wait to see your progress on this. The land shape is gorgeous!

----------


## ThomasR

Very Elder Isles  :Wink:  You do justice to Max's design, kudos for that and the setting is promising. I spotted some parts of the frieze erased around the title. Is it on purpose ?

----------


## Greg

Thanks guys, pretty happy with how it's turning out so far!  :Smile: 




> Very Elder Isles  You do justice to Max's design, kudos for that and the setting is promising. I spotted some parts of the frieze erased around the title. Is it on purpose ?


Haha, yes, like I say, certainly not hiding that influence...  :Wink:  Though I'll probably branch away a fair bit here and there and tweak things along the way.

The frieze isn't erased, just a massive text stroke I've yet to reduce.  :Razz:

----------


## Ilanthar

Very promising! I already like this a lot.

----------


## Greg

Been a very busy week, but here's an update. Next up is finishing up labelling, insets and if all goes well, adding a bit of colour if I can!  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Abu Lafia

It looks fantastic Greg! I like the overall composition with the insets for the battles and the main map is a really great example for a neat and "well-readable" b/w piece. Looking forward to see the finished map!

----------


## Ilanthar

Oh yeah! That rocks  :Smile: !
Top notch layout and very fine additions.

----------


## Mouse

Looking excellent, Greg  :Smile: 

You can do it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kacey

Oh wow, this has come a long way since I last looked at it and it looks great. I really like this Greg it’s very well done.

----------


## Southern Crane

I really love the overall organization here. Reminds me of what some professional fantasy cartographer living in your world would produce for a world atlas.

----------


## ThomasR

I'd say that you nailed it but you did so much more than that  :Wink:

----------


## rdanhenry

This is quite nice. I do have a couple of notes to give on the boxed text. If you aren't going to add a decoration to the right of it, "The War for the Isles" would probably be better off centered than left-justified. You also do have a slight error with "Two huges battles" instead of "Two huge battles".

Is that border design an original? If not, where did you pick it up? It's quite a nice match to this map, but doesn't call anything to mind I've previously seen.

----------


## Mouse

Hurry up Greg!

Pretty pleeeeeease  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

> This is quite nice. I do have a couple of notes to give on the boxed text. If you aren't going to add a decoration to the right of it, "The War for the Isles" would probably be better off centered than left-justified. You also do have a slight error with "Two huges battles" instead of "Two huge battles".
> 
> Is that border design an original? If not, where did you pick it up? It's quite a nice match to this map, but doesn't call anything to mind I've previously seen.


Thanks, rdan, well spotted with the typo. Fixed it now!  :Very Happy:  Border design is original, inspired by some of the maps on here, particularly Max's and Tainotim's.  :Smile: 




> Hurry up Greg!
> 
> Pretty pleeeeeease


Okie doke, Mouse, if you insist...  :Wink: 

Not 100% sure on the colouring, it's a little rushed, a little bit different palette than I sometimes work with, and I'm just a little tired, but that's these challenges are for.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## aeshnidae

I really like the color palette. It's beautiful and works well with the map.

----------


## Mouse

Argh!  Typo spotted "Two huges battles..."

Colouring is lovely  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

Thanks aeshnidae, I've been staring at it too long this evening and the colour blue is starting to look really weird.  :Razz: 

In case you're interested here's the B&W finished version too:

----------


## Greg

> Argh!  Typo spotted "Two huges battles..."
> 
> Colouring is lovely



Thanks, Mouse and darn it thought I fixed that? Hmmm...

----------


## Greg

Okay, hopefully all fixed this time.  :Very Happy: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Perfect  :Smile:

----------


## Tonquani

Greg, this looks fantastic and a great back story to boot! Well done.  This will definitely be getting one of my votes  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Yep, another last minute astounding job.

----------


## nopkin

Wow, Greg! This turned out really neat! Superb!

----------

